# Peach Wine photo What else can I do?



## Sammyk (Jan 18, 2013)

So 7 months later it is not clear. I tried sparkelloid then asked here and used pectic enzyme 18 days ago. It is still not clear.
I only plan to give one bottle away the rest we will drink because we LOVE it. Very peachy and alcohol on the back end. It is like drinking a glass of fresh peach juice!

We will drink it cloudy but I just hate to give the one cloudy bottle away.
It is 7 months old and I am going to bottle if there are no other suggestions on how to get it to finally clear.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 18, 2013)

It is not the best photo but it definitely is not cleared one bit.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 18, 2013)

Was it degassed and racked off the lees before you added sparkolloid?
Until I degassed my Tropical Daze real well with the Allinone, it didn't clear, I degassed by racking over 4 times, gave it another shot of Sparkolloid and after 14 hrs, it looks clear.
I'll let it sit another 5 or 6 days, rack it and back sweeten.


----------



## rob (Jan 18, 2013)

I have had Sparkloid fail in the past, recently I have switched to Super Kleer and it clears wine faster and cleaner, just my thoughts


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sammyk I used SuperKleer and mine seems to be clearing. I also have put it out on the prouch when it's cold out and that's working as well. Yes agreed you should also rack and degass more. Give more time and we may just have to filter some time in the future.

Before additional clearing agents. I only used Bentonite in primary and Sparkolloid in secondary.








After additional fining-SuperKleer and degassing.




The photo does not capture wine in carboy correctly. I think the flash adds more orange color to the image. Wine at top and down to about 5" from bottom near fining agent is actually a clear pale grayish/orange color. I'll take a photo of it outside for comparison.

@not sure what size carboy you have there put a gal or enough to fill a bottle in the frige for a few days. This will settle clear out anything. Then bottle and give away.


----------



## Deezil (Jan 18, 2013)

I would try some Bentonite first... That should clear up most of it, then maybe try sparklloid/super kleer again

I dont know if amylase would do much, but I'm pretty sure Bentonite would show some results


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 18, 2013)

I have the allinone and used it at every racking. And it is not gassy at all. I did have it in the garage for a couple of weeks with very cold nights.
I am afraid to just keep throwing chemicals at it at this point.
There is no sediment on the bottom. I held it up outside in the sun to make sure. Interesting enough when I posted a photo months ago the comments were that it would take a long time to clear.
I attached a photo to this post from months ago and there is little or no change


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 18, 2013)

Lesson learned add bentonite next year before fermenting. I had 6 gallons but all the racking I am down to 4 gallons. I plan to make 10 gallons next year as it by far our very favorite. I did use 6 teaspoons of pectic enzyme at the start.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 18, 2013)

Good gal jugs. Pop one of those babies into the refrigerator. You will see the suspended particles fall to the bottom and the wine float to the top. Yes bentonite in the primary always helps wine clear faster in the end. I started this batch 10/21/12.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 18, 2013)

I just put one in the fridge to see what happens.
How long should I keep it there?


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 18, 2013)

I had that problem. Checked it for pectic haze. Added superkleer. left it for about 3 months and it cleared up well. I racked it yesterday and slightly stirred up the lees on the bottom. Left a lot of wine in the carboy. 

Now, it is hazy as all git out. It seems to be clearing now but I will give it a few weeks or a couple of months.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> I just put one in the fridge to see what happens.


It will clear in a few days the longer the better. I do this with all my left over primary wine, after 1st racking off the lees. This to be used to top off carboy after degassing. 
However most times after seeing such clear wine, I'll add a bit of sugar and oh well... yes I drink it all. 

I have read though that adding additional Bentonite, is a safe way to clear wine post/after fermentation as well. It doesn't impart any off flavor to the wine. It's a clay and not a cemical. However try the frige trick first.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 18, 2013)

btom2004 I am jealous. I did simmer down 1/2 a bushel of peaches to back flavor - strained the juice. I don't recall if I added pectic enzyme at that time. If I did, I did not write it down.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes I used it in primary. I didn't think to use it when I backsweeten with peach/white grape juice concentrate. This could be the reason my wine was not clearing as fast as others. I'll wait a bit re-rack and add a bit of pectic enzyme to mine, to see if that takes care of the rest of my haze. I used the above superKleer as it stated, that it removes pectin haze. It seems to be working.

We'll never make that mistake again. I read about F-packs and what not, but never read that one should be using anything else with it until now.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 18, 2013)

*Another photo*

I just remembered I had put a quart jar in the fridge for topping off after I added the pectic enzyme.
Attached photo is that quart jar and it is still not clear.

You can see sediment but also the wine is not clear!


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 18, 2013)

I am not sure why the last photo did not attach


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 18, 2013)

Interesting. Oh well then the frige thing is not going to do anything more than that.

Wow what have you made there? Looking at all of your photos it looks like straight juice. I think I read a post of yours, where you even implied that it tastes like juice. 

Did it ever ferment to dry? What is the SG of this wine?


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 18, 2013)

1.082 to .99. 12.24% 50 pounds of peach flesh (minus skins and pits)

I did simmer down half a bushel of peaches and added just strained juice after kmeta and sorbate. No sugar was added. I did freeze that 1/2 bushel first. It is in my notes.

I am not sure if the following caused the problem. It was very hot here, 90 degrees. It fermented to dry in 3 days and when I asked here I was told it would be fuselage (I think that was the term) and would be not be any good (Malvina). Well I was not about to throw it away at this point so I just proceeded.
Now I wonder if the heat during fermentation is the problem. No matter it is wonderful and as I said the first taste is like a glass of fresh peach juice and then the alcohol at the back end. 

I would like to give my brother a bottle when he is herein May to pick up his wine I am making for him but he is a wine connoisseur and will I am worried he will scoff at the cloudiness. The 2 of us have no problem drinking it cloudy because it is so wonderful. 

And I think, if there are no more suggestions today, tomorrow I will bottle it and call it done. 

To be sure I just made a note on my recipe to add bentonite next year.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh and I just took the gallon out of the fridge I put there a little while ago.


----------



## Deezil (Jan 18, 2013)

(Bentonite, bentonite bentonite)

Anyone else hear that echo?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> I just put one in the fridge to see what happens.
> How long should I keep it there?



Could be just a matter of days, but up to a few weeks.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 18, 2013)

It has been 18 days. I am not impatient and am willing to wait longer. 

We are just starting to drink wine we made a year ago so it is not like we don't have anything to drink. I was just thinking since I am raking tomorrow and if it is not going to get any better, there is really no reason to wait longer.

I like to do several batches at a time......


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 18, 2013)

I too have used benonite with success too.. It also included in most kits aswell..


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 18, 2013)

rob said:


> I have had Sparkloid fail in the past, recently I have switched to Super Kleer and it clears wine faster and cleaner, just my thoughts



Ditto.....


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just checking back...well enjoy.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 19, 2013)

Actually, I added dissolved bentonite to each gallon today. So we, shall see.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok great that just might do it. Prehap you could filter some to bottle for your brother after that.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 19, 2013)

I wonder if you could remove some of the haze by filtering. I recently made a very small batch of papaya wine and I was able to clear much of the particulates through a very simple home made filter.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 20, 2013)

The bentonite seems to be working 24 hours later it looks a little better! The 2 of us split a 1.50ml that I had saved for topping off. As I said before, we don't mind it is cloudy because it is so good.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad it worked out.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 20, 2013)

Keep us posted. I filtered my peach today. Made a world of difference.


----------

